

Tell NH: $1.17 .com at Godaddy - steve19

HN, the recent FP article about getting a four letter domain inspired me to find one. A quick google search for godaddy coupons found me the "FALL99" promo code which gave me a .com for $1.17 [1].<p>The catch is that a credit card must be used (Paypal not accepted) and only one per customer.<p>I did not create this coupon, I do not profit form it, I just wanted to share it with other HN readers.<p>EDIT: This coupon expires after 10k registrations or Oct. 5 whichever comes first.<p>EDIT: Found the info on Godaddy.com:<p><i>"Register or transfer any available .COM, .US, .MOBI, .BIZ, .NET, .ORG, .CA, .CO.UK and .IN domain for just $0.99!</i>
Applies to the first year only of new or transfer registrations. This offer may not be used for renewals, bulk registrations, premium domains or Sunrise/Landrush domain registrations. Limited to one order per customer, expiring after 10,000 redemptions or on October 5, 2010 (whichever comes first). Discount will be reflected in your shopping cart; cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer or promotion. Customers may not use gift cards, PayPal® or AliPay to redeem this offer.
* Plus ICANN fee of 18 cents per domain year when applicable."*<p>[1] http://livecodes.blogspot.com/
======
marcocampos
Godaddy could be giving free domains and I still would care. Their service is
awful, the control panel is a mess and god help you if you have any problems
because the support sucks...

~~~
vyrotek
I've bought all my domains from them for 5+ years and have never had to
contact them for anything. I buy a domain, change the nameservers and do
everything else from my favorite host.

~~~
sjs382
I've had to contact them RE: a domainsbyproxy account. When I had registered
my domain using domainsbyproxy, it was done with my GoDaddy username and
password. Sometime since then, domainsbyproxy and GoDaddy split(?) and needed
separate logins. Aaaaand I didn't have a domainsbyproxy login.

Verifying my identity (thankfully) was a hastle, but it was a hastle I
shouldn't have had to go through.

~~~
dmak
This is what I hated the most, especially when I had to cancel domainsbyproxy
separately. Not to mention, it is so painful to remember my logins for both
services.

~~~
sjs382
Yeah, I've since decided to just use a P.O. Box. I found one with 24/7 access
for $22/6mo. Cheaper than domain proxying for everything I do.

